# Draw length



## dweller (Jun 17, 2006)

Was wondering how one would accurately measure for the correct draw length. Different methods etc. Thanks in advance


----------



## huntintexan (Jun 17, 2006)

i would go to a bowshop and have them mesure it for you but you could put a yardstick perpindicular to your chest (touching)and reach out as far as you can and that is your draw length


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*It's not really that complicated, but it could be....*



dweller said:


> Was wondering how one would accurately measure for the correct draw length. Different methods etc. Thanks in advance


dweller:

Several things affect your draw length fit with a bow.

The angle of the grip can make the draw length you fit slightly more or less.

How you position your feet (open stance or neutral stance) will affect what draw length you fit.

The amount of elbow bend in your bow arm will affect your draw length.

Easiest way is to make a string loop.



Put one end of the loop over the bottom of your thumb on the bow hand.
Make the loop long enough to reach the corner of your mouth when looking at the target.

Stand the way your normally do.
Bend your elbow (or not) the way you normally do for your bow arm.

When you find the string loop length that reaches to the corner of your mouth, then measure the string loop while you have it on your bow hand and stretched out touching your mouth (you will need a friend to measure you).

Take this measurement and ADD 1.75 INCHES.

The length of the string loop PLUS 1.75 INCHES = AMO DRAW LENGTH.

You purchase a bow based on the AMO draw length.

Get a bow with a draw length module!!!!

That way, you can adjust the draw length over a 2 or a 3 inch range,
depending on the manufacturer.










Here are some pictures of what a shooter will look like
if the bow draw length is set to fit the shooter perfectly.

No leaning backward. If you lean backward, the DL is too long.

Release arm is level with the arrow. (If you find your release arm aiming uphill, then the draw length is too long). 

If the nock is BEHIND the corner of your mouth, it is too long.




















































































A side note.

If you purchase a very short ATA bow, like the Tribute,
then it will be practically impossible for the nock to be under the shooting eye, AND touch the corner of your mouth AND touch the tip of your nose.

So, don't worry about the string crossing the corner of the mouth AND touching the end of your nose.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

We use the wing span to get someones draw length and it has been real close for us. Here it is:
WINGSPAN METHOD
This is measured by standing with your shoulder blades against a long wall. Keeping your shoulders relaxed and down (do NOT hunch up) raise your arms to a "T" formation making sure both arms are extended and level to shoulder height. Have someone mark the wall at the tips of the middle fingers. Measure this distance to the nearest 1/8 inch. Then enter the table below:

WING SPAN/DRAW LENGTH
(wingspan minus 14) divided by 2 = draw length 
55”/20 1/2”
56”/21”
57”/21 1/2”
58”/22”
59”/22 1/2”
60”/23”
61”/23 1/2”
62”/24”
63”/24 1/2”
64”/25”
65”/25 1/2”
66”/26”
67"/26 1/2"
68"/27"
69"/27 1/2"
70"/28"
71"/28 1/2"
72"/29"
73"/29 1/2"
74"/30"
75"/30 1/2"
76”/31”
77”/31 1/2”
78”/32”
79”/32 1/2”
80”/33”


----------



## dweller (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks very much guys. This is very helpful and good stuff. To "nuts&bolts" who posted pics of a stance with proper draw length....they didn't show up, would it be possible to email them directly to me? ([email protected]) With these methods, are they intended to get you in the ballpark or are they fairly accurate for developing proper draw length. Either way, I sure appreciate the VERY useful info. Take care.......Doug


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

Been seeing this question a lot, this thread needed a bump.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All fine and dandy, but some one missed typed. It's minus 15, not 14.

Since then, 2006, there's been a argument between two formulas, WS-15/2 and WS/2.5.

WS-15/2 consistent --- WS/2.5 not consistent.....
55 - 15 / 2 = 20.0 and 55 / 2.5 = 22.0 ------ plus 2.0"

70 – 15 / 2 = 27.5 and 70 / 2.5 = 28.0 ----- minus .5

72 – 15 / 2 = 28.5 and 72 / 2.5 = 28.8 ----- minus .3

74 – 15 / 2 = 29.5 and 74 / 2.5 = 29.6 ----- minus .1

80 - 15 / 2 = 32.5 and 80 / 2.5 = 32.0 ----- minus .5

100 - 15 / 2 = 42.5 and 100 / 2.5 = 40.0 -- minus 2.5"

Do your own math and see if this is correct.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

CAN YOU DETERMINE YOUR DRAW LENGTH BY MEASURING YOUR WINGSPAN?

This subject appears quite often on archery websites. It starts with a new archer asking how to determine his draw length. Then someone responds by providing a “magic formula” based on one’s wing span: “Stand next to wall, stretch out your arms, and have someone measure the distance between your finger tips. Subtract X, divide by Y, then order your bow.”

I'd never order a bow based on a generic physiological formula. That’ll only get you into the ballpark. As an example, a buddy's wingspan is 2" longer than mine, but he shoots best with a DL 1" shorter than me. Both of us have good form. Arm length and shoulder width might have something to do with it.

Something else I hardly ever see in these "How do I measure my DL?" threads is a discussion of the type of release you use. Some releases (like the Winn glove) hold the string much closer to your hand, while others have a long body with the trigger way behind the jaws, which gives you less power stroke.

General rules I read in an article by Bernie Pellerite: Your shooting eye should be directly above your navel, and your shirt buttons should be in a vertical line.

Grip method (low wrist, high wrist, etc.), stance, use (and length) of D-loop, comfortable & repeatable anchor point, etc., also enter into the equation.

I'd recommend getting an expert coach to observe you shoot. Then experiment extensively to see what works best for you. If your primary emphasis is hunting, better to use a DL a little short than a little too long. This will help you shoot more consistently from field positions and will reduce the chance of the string slapping your forearm.

At the 2007 SCI show I asked Bowhunter magazine’s technical editor how many archers he sees with a DL that’s too long. His answer: “About 50%.” An archery shop owner told me he sees even more than that.

Final tip: Buy a bow with some adjustment range rather than one that’s draw length specific. And never blindly trust the manufacturer’s label! The DL of most bows I’ve purchased have been longer than the label indicated. For example, both of my supposedly 31” Mathews bows were almost 32”. This really affected my form, accuracy, and consistency until someone mentioned that I was stretched out and leaning back at full draw. (That was 13-14 years ago; maybe Mathews has fixed that by now.)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you can determine a person's draw by the Wing Span formulas, but as you noted, it's a ball park figure, gets you close, a starting point. As one progresses in archery measuring your draw length isn't required because you should have a real good idea what you like. And bows are still long on draw length... 1/2 to 1" long isn't rare by a long shot. And you noted, I'd prefer a cam system that allows adjustment within and interchangeable modular design isn't what I call nice. Mods can run as high as $25 per set....


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

another thing to note - many manufacturer's definition of draw length can vary.


----------

